# Mutt, gmail and oauth2?

## PowerFactor

Setting up mutt to work with gmail imap I found I have to enable "allow less secure apps" in my google account for mutt to be able to login.  I don't think that's a huge security risk since the connections are still encrypted with TLS.  But I'd rather not leave it on.

So I was wondering does anyone know a way to get mutt to use Oauth2?

Or, can someone point me to another console email client that can use PGP/GPG and can work with google's current prefered authentication protocol?

----------

